# Defy Advanced Frame set



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Just stopped by my local bike shop how sells Giant. He tells me the only way I can get a Defy Advanced bike is built up. Since all my gear is campy that doesn't work for me.

I would have to get the cheapest build which is the 3 model with 105 and swap out all the gear with my own.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

That's the way most of my buddies do it. 

You can sell the 105 group and wheels on Ebay as a new take-off group as long as you don't use it. This will recoup a significant amount of your money. 

That Defy frame is fantastic. I really liked the comfortable ride.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I would get this one for $1800: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3.compact/7316/44045/

Then, I would gut it completely and sell everything on Ebay for $600. It would sell fast. 
So, you get that frame set for $1200. 
Sweet.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

the 4 model is cheaper. But I'm guessing 105 parts would sell quicker than Tiagra.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah I thought about that model, but for $200 more I do get the better drive train with 105. 

I could always use the groupo and build up a Cross bike with all but the brakes...


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i found a bike shop that can order a defy advance frame for my 2009 defy 2. i'm just not sure whether spending $1300 for a carbon frame is a smart move. for $500 more, i could buy a brand new defy (105 comp).

initially i'm thinking about getting a chinese carbon frame. but i'm not sure if they are going to be also a comfortable ride. one thing is for sure: i need a carbon frame - an aluminum frame is too rigid for the bumpy roads here by my place.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

The Chinese frames are not going to be as comfortable. 
The Defy is designed for the recreational rider in mind rather than a race bike.
It has longer stays and a higher head tube with slacker angles...plus a lifetime warranty.
It depends what you want. 

Personally, I would go with one you can test ride to be sure you like it.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i'll keep that in mind. thanks for the advice.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i went to the store where i am planning to buy my carbon frameset. the guy said that if i am not racing i should go with a defy advance and not the tcr - so defy advanced it is. they won't become available not until next month though.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

...i get to sit on a tcr bike when i was in the store and honestly, i dont really think that there is really much of a difference. both models have the same price but i am still leaning towards the defy over the tcr.


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the frameset the same construction on all 4 of the Giant Defy advanced models other than the build set ?? I am looking into getting one as well , but have my own parts to put onto frame, so wondering if the 1 has a better layup than the 4 ?? or are they all the same with diff color s ??


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been told that each of the defy advanced carbon frames are said to be the same layup.
there are several paint schemes that seem to change from year to year
although some have a composite steerer tube vs an alloy tube.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i went for a road trip today to san marino and monrovia looking for a giant carbon frameset. when i got to jones bicycle II (monrovia), i got fitted eventually because yesterday when i was there asking for an extra small tcr frameset. the guy (benson) said that i was too tall for an XS frameset, (i'm 5'5'' btw). so today, they put my bike on a trainer and i hopped in so he could start measuring me. at the same time he also made some adjustments on my bike (raised the stem 10mm high and turned the handlebar downward) and also moved the cleats under my shoes forward right under my feet's ball joints. he asked me to take a few stokes so he could see me pedaling my bike. after taking all the measurements, we went to the giants catalog and checked the geometries of a small and extra small tcr. he said that i should really get a small frameset based on the measurements that he took. afterwards, he called the dealer and they said that its not available anymore so he called and left a message to the warranty department. benson said he'll call me as soon as he finds if he can get one for me.

i rode straight to monrovia at stan's monrovia bicycles. stan has a women's tcr in extra small and he asked me to ride it around outside his parking lot. after watching me riding the tcr, he also recommended me to get a small frameset. he called giant and also ended up leaving a message to the warranty department. he said that if he cant get me a frameset, he could just buy a whole bike and sell me the frameset. also, he invited me for a morning ride with his group at 8 tomorrow. 

my decision to where i'm gonna buy my frameset will be based on the availability and the quote that i'm gonna get from the two stores.


----------



## silvrsled (Sep 14, 2010)

Red Elvis, did you ever get a frameset? I am going to have an'09 Defy Alliance (half alum, half carbon) frameset in size small for sale soon if you are interested. I just scored an advanced frameset.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i already bought a carbon frameset last week. my new (-ish) bike should be ready by next week.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=230505&page=8


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

red elvis said:


> ...i'm 5'5'' btw...


 make it 5'6". i just found out after my physical.


----------

